# Do I need to replace the links in my prong collar?



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Today while we were at the park, a loose dog gave a very (ahem) enthusiastic greeting to Puppy. Quick as a flash, the dogs jumped in the air, and loose dog came down belly-first on the leash. Puppy's collar came apart, and they were off to the races.









Is this just what happens when 70lbs of dog comes down on this type of collar, or do I need to replace the links?

Thank you!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Prong collars can come apart and that's why you should always use a slip collar in addition to it as a safety feature. If this is an old collar, the links could be getting loose and it might be a good time to replace it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My uncle's dog's prong came apart and she was less than 70lbs. It came apart at the link where we would put it off/on.

I don't use a prong collar yet on Nikon (only a few times) but anytime I use any sort of training collar/device I also have him wear a fursaver and attach the leash to both as backup.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

It is very common for the links to get squeezed in too much after alot of use. 

Take pliers and spread the links out. As a matter of fact I over spread the links a little so they do not get pushed in so quick the next time.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, it happens pretty commonly. Pulling the links apart to make them wider should help keep it from coming apart but it still can happen.

One think I've found that helps is buying one of the prong collars with a quick release, because that way you aren't bending the links every time you put the collar on or take it off. These type have a release on the chain part that allows you to put the collar on/off the dog without having to take the prongs apart.
Quick release looks like this:
http://www.arcatapet.com/fullsize/1566.jpg
or this:
http://www.fordogtrainers.com/ProductIma...inch-collar.jpg

When I used to use a prong collar, I was taking my dog in to training class (in his first few obedience classes!) one day and the collar fell off in the parking lot. Luckily I was able to grab him. After that happened I always used some type of back up. I know some people use a slip collar and attach the leash to both the prong and slip in case the prong comes apart, but I found that the slip would get tangled up in the prong. What I did instead was I bought a VERY short training tab, which was basically a small leather loop attached to a leash snap. I attached this to the dog's regular collar and then hooked the dog's leash to both the prong collar and the loop of the training tab. This way if the prong came apart the leash would still be attached to the regular collar, but the training tab did not get in the way of using the prong at all. I bought mine at a dog show, I got the shortest and skinniest leather loop they had. It's about 4" long and skinny.
This is similar to the training tab I have (except mine is skinnier with a smaller snap):
http://www.oncommanddogtraining.com/stor...ab-pull-tub.jpg


Something like this would work too:
http://www.allk-9.com/leather-tab-with-oring-p-97.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ I like the quick release collars too, b/c I have arthritis in one hand, BUT the *snap* on my quick release is what keeps popping apart! So today I bought this new snap from the hardware store. One whack with the hammer and the old snap was off, new one on. I love the quick release, but not the type of snap they use.

My quick release snap was like this one:









I changed it to this (I actually bought a smaller less bulky one too, but it made the prong too tight and I couldn't find an extra prong link in the house):









It's a little more work, but still easier for me than pinching the links, and with this snap it doesn't have all the pressure from the link where the snap opens/closes like the other one.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI know some people use a slip collar and attach the leash to both the prong and slip in case the prong comes apart, but I found that the slip would get tangled up in the prong. What I did instead was I bought a VERY short training tab, which was basically a small leather loop attached to a leash snap. I attached this to the dog's regular collar and then hooked the dog's leash to both the prong collar and the loop of the training tab. This way if the prong came apart the leash would still be attached to the regular collar, but the training tab did not get in the way of using the prong at all.


I did something similar to the All K9 link. I had heard horror stories about prongs breaking open at inopportune moments, so when I bought my first one I got the shortest nylon coupler I could find, which was about 4" on each side, and just cut one side off, so what I ended up with was a 4" piece of nylon with a ring on one end and a hook on the other. The hook attaches to the prong, and the leash attaches to both the prong and the ring at the other end of the nylon piece. I couldn't find anything similar at the time, so I made my own and it works just fine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use the nylon slip or a no-slip as backup w/prong on the dead ring. I have control of the dogs this way, and no issues w/ them coming apart so far. Kacie-long coat is on the bigger gauge prong, as the smaller one gets caught in her coat. If the prongs are coming apart with a fairly new collar, the reason maybe because it is not fitted correctly-too loose.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also have a tiny tab I made that connects various collars and harnesses (I use it on Kenya to connect her biking/jogging harness to her collar, and on Coke when he wore an Easy Walk, in case he slipped that), but I've also never had trouble with a prong getting tangled with a slip collar. I use a nylon slip or Fursaver collar as backup but these are much more loose because they have to fit over the dog's head. The prong should fit higher up and stay put.

Here's what I do (my modified prong collar w/ leash also attached to the Fursaver. I attach it "live" so if the dog does slip, he's absolutely not getting away. This Fursaver is too small for Nikon, so the one he's getting will be a bit more loose, only have any pressure unless the prong did break off but not when the prong is tightening).



















LOL he was mad I woke him up to demonstrate all the hardware.


----------

